# G3 National Championships Results of 2008



## bkwavi (Nov 13, 2007)

2008 G3 National Championships Race Results 

The 2008 G3 National Championships was a huge success! G-3 Racers from around the country came out to "Exerience the Best Competition in HO Racing". Racing was extreamly competitive yet racers could get all the help they needed with setup tips and tuning. We added an award this year being the "2008 G3 National Champion" for the best overall G3 racer at this years event. We'll have a PDF file that you can download of all the results posted soon. 

Top Six Pro Finishing Order 

G-Jets 
1 Dean Tweeddale 
2 Gary Beedle 
3 Andre Perra 
4 Scott Terry 
5 Steve Stauffer 
6 John Stezelecki 

Super Stock 
1 Gary Beedle 
2 Walt Dick 
3 Andre Perra 
4 Joe Mendoza 
5 Steve Stauffer 
6 James Banta 

Polymer 
1 James Banta 
2 Scott Terry 
3 Bryan Henden 
4 Gary Beedle 
5 Joe Mendoza 
6 Craig Nothstine 



Top Six Amateur Finishing Order 

G-Jets 
1 Mike Neeley 
2 Mike King 
3 Randy Chinn 
4 Marty Bauer 
5 Jon Theurich 
6 Dave Rock 

Super Stock 
1 Mike Neeley 
2 Marty Bauer 
3 Mike King 
4 Walt Moon 
5 Paul Kassens 
6 Matt Theurich 

Polymer 
1 Mike King 
2 Marty Bauer 
3 Jon Theurich 
4 Rick Mason 
5 Randy Chinn 
6 Walt Moon 


Other Awards 
2008 G3 National Champion Gary Beedle 


Concours d' Elegance 
1st Dave Ferguson King Cobra 
2nd Dean Tweeddale McLaren M8A 
3rd Steve Stauffer Porsche 917-10 


Best Appearing Race Car 
Amateur Marty Bauer Porsche 917 PA 
Pro James Banta Porsche 917 PA 


Kit Race Winner James Banta 


Best Marshall of the Event James Banta 

Long Distance Traveler John Stezelecki 

Trash Talker Andre Perra 

Bozo Grande Walt Moon
_________________
Experience the Best Competition in HO Racing! 

G3 National Championships July 25th-27th, 2008


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow,in amature is that 'THE' Mike King? Great job!!! I know alot
of the pros listed,a fast bunch! Good job.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*The Mike King*

Hi

I am the Mike King from WA State (Mking), not to be confused with the Mike King from NY State (aka slotking).

The Mike King from NY State didnt attend the G3 Championships.

It was a fun event, particularly the Polymer class race. 

But it may be the last time I win a National event for a long time, as Ive heard that our race group (HOPAC) is considering advancing basically the entire Amatuer class to Pro, since weve gotten so much better at racing in the last year. As much as I improved in the last year, most of the pros at the G3 event would consistently beat me. I will really have to fight to get into a B Main in the future.


----------



## bkwavi (Nov 13, 2007)

You really gave us a whoopin' in the Polymer race Mike.:woohoo:

I believe Rob Hayes, Gary, Dean, Steve and Darin got some good photos as well as James and Greg from Arizona.

I just finished up the last of the Raspberry pie that Vicky made for the race. She sure can cook. I've a plastic baggie of chocolate chip walnut cookies that she made to last me the rest of the week.

I agree with you that there are six of us that should be in the HOPAC Pro ranks and that includes Jim Mitchell from Oregon. It will be interesting to see what developes.

MIke


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Awesome showing Mike and Marty.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks! It was a blast racing. MKing just blew our doors off in Polymer, it was pretty much a battle for 2nd place, but in Super Stock it was a battle all the way and I just managed to fight him off for the number 2 spot. Another minute or so and I was going to drag Mike Neeley (bkwavi) down to a number 2 finish.


----------



## bkwavi (Nov 13, 2007)

You got that right about our Super Stock race, Marty! I was wondering if I could hold you and MIke K off seeing I was finishing in the yellow gutter lane. For more info on the 
G3 National Championships see: http://www.g3championships.com/

MIke N


----------

